# 2011 Brute won't idle??



## Scottcrull (Jun 8, 2011)

My Brute is brand new with only 9hrs on it and less than 100 miles. It runs fine but it keeps dying at idle. It dies alot and not sure why. It is at the
he dealer now and they are starting to scratch their heads too. Help please!!! I have a trip planned to pickett on Monday. By the way when it dies it just dies no sputter no nothing just like you hit the kill switch.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

TPS?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Scottcrull said:


> My Brute is brand new with only 9hrs on it and less than 100 miles. It runs fine but it keeps dying at idle. It dies alot and not sure why. It is at the
> he dealer now and they are starting to scratch their heads too. Help please!!! I have a trip planned to pickett on Monday. By the way when it dies it just dies no sputter no nothing just like you hit the kill switch.


Just have them set the TPS up a little.


----------



## Scottcrull (Jun 8, 2011)

I think they have tried that with no luck. They have sinc'd the throttle bodies, checked aisc, checked idle rpm (1167). At this point they are calling their hotline for help..... Is the AISC suppose to get hot??


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Scottcrull said:


> I think they have tried that with no luck. They have sinc'd the throttle bodies, checked aisc, checked idle rpm (1167). At this point they are calling their hotline for help..... Is the AISC suppose to get hot??


I don't know what an AISC is...sorry

I assume thay have check the valves...Fuel pump pressure,...ect


----------



## Scottcrull (Jun 8, 2011)

Yep, Air Idle Speed Control located just behind gear shift on frame.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Scottcrull said:


> Yep, Air Idle Speed Control located just behind gear shift on frame.


And it gets hot?


----------



## Scottcrull (Jun 8, 2011)

nmkawierider said:


> And it gets hot?


 
Yes it is even when not running with the key on, they are not sure if that is normal or not. My dealer is good and they have never had this problem before on a fuel injection.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

will it stay running if you crack the throttle just a little bit?


----------



## Scottcrull (Jun 8, 2011)

hp488 said:


> will it stay running if you crack the throttle just a little bit?


Yes.......I just ck'd the aisc on my buddies and it does get warm/hot with just the key on.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

since it will run when cracked i would say tps, i know you said the dealer checked it but did they replace it?


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

hp488 said:


> since it will run when cracked i would say tps, i know you said the dealer checked it but did they replace it?


IMO same thing. If it's bad when u clock it it won't make a difference right?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Does the 2011 have a way to adjust the idle like the 08's do?


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Bootlegger said:


> Does the 2011 have a way to adjust the idle like the 08's do?


Should. Same bike.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

IMO, I would be looking at the AISC a little more. If you can crack the throttle a little and it idles. Thats exactly what the AISC is doing to the system to keep desired idle. Maybe the AISC is working electrically (no code set) but not mechanically.
Keep us infromed, my interest is peaked!


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

I had the.same problem with.my brute not idling. It was because.one of my coil wires came un done.and.i.was.only running on one cylinder


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

I can almost bet its the TPS


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Scottcrull said:


> Yes.......I just ck'd the aisc on my buddies and it does get warm/hot with just the key on.


 
It is going to be warm with the key on it's a stepper motor. When you first turn your key on the stepper motor goes all the way in one direction defined by the program in the ECU and keeps it there electrically. Once the engine starts the AISC goes in steps the other direction according to the ECU's target idle.


----------



## Scottcrull (Jun 8, 2011)

Ok I just left the dealer and their hotline is advising them to change out the throttle body.. It is on order and will be here friday. The way I understand it is the TPS is located on the throttle body so it will be replaced as well. If that does not fix it they said they will take a AISC off a 2012. Fingers are crossed my trip is getting closer with no quad at this point!


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Scottcrull said:


> Ok I just left the dealer and their hotline is advising them to change out the throttle body.. It is on order and will be here friday. The way I understand it is the TPS is located on the throttle body so it will be replaced as well. If that does not fix it they said they will take a AISC off a 2012. Fingers are crossed my trip is getting closer with no quad at this point!


Yeah I hope it's fixed for you to ride !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scottcrull (Jun 8, 2011)

wyo58 said:


> Yeah I hope it's fixed for you to ride !!!!!!!!!!


Thanks man me too!! My dealer has already told me that he will give me a loaner so I'm going regardless! It just won't be same not being able to ride my new one.:rock-on:


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Well yeah but you can whoop the loner more and not raelly care lmaooooooo


----------



## Scottcrull (Jun 8, 2011)

wyo58 said:


> Well yeah but you can whoop the loner more and not raelly care lmaooooooo


So true!!


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Scott, let me know what all you find out on the idle issue, and have a great ride!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scottcrull (Jun 8, 2011)

wyo58 said:


> Scott, let me know what all you find out on the idle issue, and have a great ride!!!!!!!!!!


Will do.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Scottcrull (Jun 8, 2011)

Today is the day the new throttle will be in, lets hope it works my trip is 3 days away!


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Scottcrull said:


> Today is the day the new throttle will be in, lets hope it works my trip is 3 days away!


 
Fingers crossed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scottcrull (Jun 8, 2011)

The new throttle body worked it idled for 45 min non stop. I guess the true test will be this week on my trip! I will post when I return.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Scottcrull said:


> The new throttle body worked it idled for 45 min non stop. I guess the true test will be this week on my trip! I will post when I return.


 
Cool....good luck and have fun.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Scottcrull said:


> The new throttle body worked it idled for 45 min non stop. I guess the true test will be this week on my trip! I will post when I return.


 Excellent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Have a great ride !


----------



## Scottcrull (Jun 8, 2011)

Scottcrull said:


> The new throttle body worked it idled for 45 min non stop. I guess the true test will be this week on my trip! I will post when I return.


Trip went great!! Brute ran great! I have sent my Dynatek ignition back to them and they said nothing is wrong with it. They think it was running to lean for the ignition. They are sending it back with a fuel modification to it so i will repost when I get it installed.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Scottcrull said:


> Trip went great!! Brute ran great! I have sent my Dynatek ignition back to them and they said nothing is wrong with it. They think it was running to lean for the ignition. They are sending it back with a fuel modification to it so i will repost when I get it installed.


Cool Scott, keep us posted!


----------

